# Warwick Castle Free entry



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, we have two "One Day Entry Tokens" for Warwick Castle that we are unable to use. They are free to anyone who wants them but are only valid until 31st of this month. I was just going to bin them but thought I would list them just in case.Save you a few bob eh?


----------



## kazwaz17 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
Are the tickets still available?
Kind regards


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes...PM me with your address if they are any use.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, if the OP doesn't come back to you then I'd be interested.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi wackywyco

kazwaz17 isn't a subscriber so won't be able to send you a PM until he/she spends a tenner and subscribes. :?


----------



## kazwaz17 (Jan 14, 2011)

I' d only joined because my mum and dad wanted some info about motor homes and saw this  If thats an issue its no problem - but if you are in a happy mood, my work' s address is
Karen 
c/o Thomas Cook
7 Upper Brook Street
Rugeley
Staffordshire
WS12 2DP

I would be really grateful, but as I said, if you have to be a subscriber its no biggie. Thanks!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome, there is plenty of information on here to help about motorhomes, you will be able to read and gain information,without subscribing the £10, however you will be restricted to how many postings you can make and other sections on here.Hope mum and dad become motorhomers.

cabby


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Kazwaz17.....no probs, I will post Monday.

Sorry Philoaks...


----------



## kazwaz17 (Jan 14, 2011)

aw thankyou everso much! really appreciate it, are you sure you dont want anything for them?


----------

